# New project made it home!!



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

happen to run across an 88 shallow sport, hull is solid as a rock with no soft spots,transom is solid, motor is shot, trailer is a 2003, the previous owner was going to replace the carpet ,took the rub rail off, and the leaning post, and thats where it stopped. i rescued it, and am going to finish stripping the carpet, remove the anti fouling paint that is algea infested ,and repower, any body have an outboard cheap??? i would like to try and complete this project for less than 1500.00 TOTAL, which is including what i gave for the boat!! do you guy's think i should sink any money in it???


----------



## Gamble (Oct 27, 2005)

*Git R Did*

Having an 86 shallow sport-and had it totally re-done-you need to do the same. The boats are solid and you'll be more than happy with it. We've had ours for 15+ years and love it. Good luck! PM me if I can help. I'd definitely recommend a 150 on the back.


----------



## kraymond (Aug 12, 2005)

You should not sink any money into it. If you just pass it on to me it will save you the cost and trouble of fixing it up.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

Gamble said:


> Having an 86 shallow sport-and had it totally re-done-you need to do the same. The boats are solid and you'll be more than happy with it. We've had ours for 15+ years and love it. Good luck! PM me if I can help. I'd definitely recommend a 150 on the back.


 found a good deal on a 200hp evinrude, will it hold it? how stable are these boats, looks like it will run vey skinny! pulled it back from giddings, doesn't seem to weigh very much. got an EXCELLENT price on it too....tank of gas to get there!


----------



## Brewbaker (Jun 15, 2005)

You will need to spend more than 1,500 to get it back on the water, but it will be worth it. I just remodeled a 1986 and had a blast.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

Brewbaker said:


> You will need to spend more than 1,500 to get it back on the water, but it will be worth it. I just remodeled a 1986 and had a blast.


 i don't plan on a total refurb, finish removing the carpet, roll on some durabak, put the rub rail back on, picking up a 1991 200hp tomorrw for 500, and get the god awfull bottom paint off, and off we go!


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

gregr1971 said:


> i don't plan on a total refurb,just finish removing the carpet, roll on some durabak, put the rub rail back on, picking up a 1991 200hp tomorrw for 500, and get the god awfull bottom paint off, and off we go!


i have a total of about 60.00 invested in the rig right now.


----------



## castaline (Jan 11, 2007)

I would love ot have the opportuntiy to do something like that. Specially with that boat! I wish you luck with that. When you are ready to get rid of it, please let me know. What a great project. The 200 hp may be a bit much for that boat, but i don't know much about the motor to be for sure. Good luck.

God Bless,
Ruben


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

got a lot of 1988 evinrude 140 parts, powerhead rattles bad, gears are smooth, tilt works. if anyone needs something ,let me know.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Great hull... I got an 18' with Yam 150 and it's more than enough! I will go smaller when I upgrade to reduce some weight. With the hull design you can only go so fast, 200 will be heavy and dangerous if you try to open it up. etec 115-135 would be perfect size, light and strong!


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

I wanna find me a deal like that.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

that should be one heck of a boat. might have some hind end drag with the extra motor weight on there but I am sure it will be alright. pm shallowgal, she works at shallowsport and might be able to give you more specifics as she is likely to be seeing the guy that built that very boat on any given day.


----------



## Brewbaker (Jun 15, 2005)

Even though I have a 150 on mine, I would say a 115 would be better. I have been on 18' SS with a 115 that would top out around 38. With this 150, I can hit 48, but that is too fast for a boat like this in my opinion. All you need is around 35 mph. The weight is much more important.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I agree with those saying the 200 is tooooo much motor for this boat. A properly running and propped 115 is the ticket for this boat.


----------



## Little Jimmy Cook (Oct 22, 2004)

*motor*

Have fun with the project. I enjoyed rebuilding mine not to long ago. As for a 200 on the rear end I agree it is to many horses. It might not even be legal so check the coast guard approved rating. If you are above the ratings you can be held liable for any accidents on the water. The motor on my rig is a two stroke 150 and I can push 41- 43 miles per hour but the rear end is sloshy. It feels like the boat could spin out of control. With that said I run my motor at about 4000 rpm and cruise comfortable at 32-35 miles per hour. I run a three blade stainless steel prop cupped and the size I think is 15 inch 15 pitch. 
I would love to see some after pictures of the project, and I am sure others would to.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

That boat has a alot of potential ,but it might cost a little more to maximize the boats useage. If it ends up costing too much ill buy it from you. 
Jeff


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Did I read your post wrong or did you say $60.00 for a Shallowsport. You could sink $6000 or $7000 into that boat to get it done right and if your unhappy you could easily get your money back and more. I have seen boat like that sell for 10 - 11 thou


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks for the insight on the big motor, i wont do it, sounds like it will be a waste of engine and a gas hog, and i appretiate all of the encouragement, i will definitly keep you posted. yes, i have 60.00 (tank of fuel) tied up in it as of now!


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Heck of a deal. I would definitely take the time and save money up if need be to do it right. You can make that look like a brand new rig. I don't think that boat can have more than a 150 on it by law.


----------



## GrooveDog (Nov 12, 2005)

Good luck with your new project, post some pics when your done.....I hope that ol girl will give you many great fishing trips.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

it is rated for a 115, so i am in the market for an 85 - 115 ,should be fine, i got the go fast out of my system!


Solid Action said:


> Heck of a deal. I would definitely take the time and save money up if need be to do it right. You can make that look like a brand new rig. I don't think that boat can have more than a 150 on it by law.


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*That is great*

That is a great project, there are a few guys here scooter projects here over the years. They would update it as the project moved along. It was pretty cool! Good luck! You might want to invest in some 12 packs to get some extra hands over to help you out


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

GetEmGot said:


> That is a great project, there are a few guys here scooter projects here over the years. They would update it as the project moved along. It was pretty cool! Good luck! You might want to invest in some 12 packs to get some extra hands over to help you out


 you busy tomorrow??? 
(just kidding), you know, my son asked me earlier if we could "fix it up" together, that just makes me more eager to do it!!


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

first update, i just got back from picking up a motor, 140lbs per cyl., probably shouldnt have bought it, but the price was right, 300.00 for a great running evinrude xp 150, with a 4 blade shooter prop. i couldnt pass it up. came with a 20'boat and trailer, any body need a good gavanized trailer for 100.00 obo, comes with a free 20' ski deck.


----------



## Brewbaker (Jun 15, 2005)

Got any pics of the ski deck?


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

Yes I need a trailer call me 409-682-3082. I'm in Danbury


----------



## jeepin1000 (Jun 16, 2005)

sent you a pm.


----------



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

I agree with some of the previous responses. Take your time, save up some money if needed, but don't discrace this rare and precious find by half-arsing the refurb. You could make this into a killer rig, do it right. If you take youre time and do it right, this could turn into a very worthwhile investment with the way these boats hold their value.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

got a quote from Wes @ shallow sport to update the top deck @ 3375.00, i think i am going to go ahead and do it.


----------



## shallowsporter (Jul 6, 2004)

*refurb shallowsport*

I agree with doing it right the first time - sounds like you walked into a smoking deal. Now for a repower - I would look at the 150hp V6 block. The new models may be recommended to run a 115hp but the new models are made out of nida core and they are about 250lbs less than the model that you have that has marine grade plywood. Get the right prop and a good cavo plate and you will be set. Good luck and post some follow up pics when you have a chance. For what it is worth I have 96' 18 Shallowsport that is rock solid. I do run a 200hp Merc which is more HP than I need but I also run it in the low 3000 rpm range and still get decent mileage. Shallowsports will never be fuel efficient but they are a great skinny water boat. Good luck.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

the 140 that is on it has a "shallow blaster" type fiberglass cav plate, i believe it is manufactured by shallow sport, and also has the sea star hydraulic steering, thats a big plus! i have an xp 150 evinrude to put on it, what prop would you guys recommend?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

the local dealer use's lifter props from coastal propellers in corpus


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

fishin shallow said:


> the local dealer use's lifter props from coastal propellers in corpus


what is the shooter prop for? it is a 4 blade and says shooter ?? thats what is on this engine i just bought. will it work?


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I would try it more than likely thats a bass boat prop a boat that flat and small with that much hp should start atleast a 21 pitch 14 1/4 dia I didnt recall what year that was but if its vro is on it take it off ! I would like to see the ski dwck also if u still have it and the old 140 if your getting rid of it


----------



## Jeepmanmike (Aug 17, 2005)

Man you are one lucky SOB, if I could find a deal like that I wold not hesitate to tow it strait to Shallow sport and have them refurbish it, for 3375.00 it would definatly be money well spent. Please dont half ***** a boat like that. Look forward to the pics of the finished product.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

i got to make some time off, they are in port isabel, a LONG way from alvin!! i am going to have the nida core deck installed, and check for any rot in the stringers, and while the deck is off , I am going to have them update the transom as well. the 3375 is for the deck only


----------



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

FYI, if you do spend the money and have SS refurb it for say 4-5K, the hull with trailer will likely be worth 8-9k alone.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

paragod said:


> I would try it more than likely thats a bass boat prop a boat that flat and small with that much hp should start atleast a 21 pitch 14 1/4 dia I didnt recall what year that was but if its vro is on it take it off ! I would like to see the ski dwck also if u still have it and the old 140 if your getting rid of it


 it is a 1991 xp150, going to pick up a 15x17 "scooter cup" 3 blade this evening, 100, i can't go wrong. that will put me 400.00 into the rig thus far.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Just curious, but did you get a title with this hull as well?


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

title on boat and motor, no leins, i need to have the guy sign the form 143 for the transfer, but I have the title!!


----------



## Baystalker (May 24, 2004)

I did about the same thing total investment $3200.00 it works for me.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

Baystalker, how does the little engine move that boat?? by the way, looks great!


----------



## Baystalker (May 24, 2004)

WOT it goes about 30mph by gps plenty fast for me and talk about miser on fuel.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

thats what i need to do, i have a v-6 , and they are known to love fuel!!


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

small update: got the old 140hp off, it is an 89, anyone need a good deal on some parts??? power packs,starter, tnt, lower unit, it ran just had no compression on one cylinder, vro is good as well.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

hows she coming???????? find me one yet lol


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

mine is coming along VERY SLOW!!! i noticed a few small motors on craigslist.


dbarham said:


> hows she coming???????? find me one yet lol


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

HELP!!!!! does anyone have a jack plate that they want to get rid of?? got to be hydraulic, a manual is of no use on a tunnel boat. the motor part on mine is junk, tried to test it and it melted the wires!!! i can buy or trade!!!


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

what kind do u have now I might have a motor


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

cmc powerlift, the external pump type.


----------



## onlysalt (Jun 13, 2006)

I hope you enjoy the rebuild. 30+ has a 75hp yamaha 2 stroke and jack plates he is trying to sell if you want to try and give him a pm.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

sent him a pm, thanks..


onlysalt said:


> I hope you enjoy the rebuild. 30+ has a 75hp yamaha 2 stroke and jack plates he is trying to sell if you want to try and give him a pm.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

???? shallowgal do you work at ss ???? i need some blue gel


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

a little progress made, got the engine mounted and running, still need to hook up the steering, and finish trying to get the ***** anti fouling paint off of the hull. any suggestions on how to get this stuff off?? i am going to run this deck for this season, then get the deck upgraded, i cant find ANY soft spots, so...., i am just going to roll some gel coat on it and go! i would really like to find some of the blue splatter gel !!!


----------



## fishnvet (Mar 6, 2005)

What about rolling on some rubberized fuel resistant deck coating, like Ultra Tuff Coat or something? You can get it in a bunch of colors.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

where can i get that locally?


fishnvet said:


> What about rolling on some rubberized fuel resistant deck coating, like Ultra Tuff Coat or something? You can get it in a bunch of colors.


----------



## freeportblue (May 31, 2006)

I've got a couple of late 80's 140 johnsons --one runs the other has a piston problem. Cheap. 979-799-7314


----------



## fishnvet (Mar 6, 2005)

I don't know, I have always ordered it on the net. Cabela's has a product that looks really close, I wouldn't be surprised if they aftermarket label the same product. About 75$ per gallon. Really thin, so not as heavy as rhino lining.


----------



## TieOneOn (Jun 15, 2005)

Go back with an original type deck finish. The "liner" stuff just doesn't look right on a shallow sport. Looks good on aluminum but not so good on glass. Its not hard to do if you are going to do it yourself and it'll add more value to your boat than a liner will. Just my opinion, for what its worth.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

i can't get shallowgal to reply to my pm. does any one know where to get the blue webbing for my deck??? i assume that it is just colered gel kote???


Argo said:


> that should be one heck of a boat. might have some hind end drag with the extra motor weight on there but I am sure it will be alright. pm shallowgal, she works at shallowsport and might be able to give you more specifics as she is likely to be seeing the guy that built that very boat on any given day.


----------



## Gamble (Oct 27, 2005)

She'll respond Monday morning I"m sure.......but that webbing is put on via a spray gun. At least when I saw it being done that's how they did it. I didn't watch shallow sport do it. The webbing put on my shallow sport was redone by shallow sport. Shallow sport did a terrible job. I'm in the process of having it redone by someone else. they are too far to travel to have work re-done, and risk it done poorly again. Hope this helps.


----------



## Gamble (Oct 27, 2005)

Greg, I've found a guy in Victoria that does exceptional work. Holler at me if you'd like info and I can put you in touch with him. He will certainly be more reasonable than the folks at the Shallow Sport factory. Don't get me wrong SS builds great boats, but in my opinion, they don't do as well on the refurbs as I think they should. Could be quality control.....


----------



## Bluffer (Feb 24, 2005)

Wouldnt trust any $500 motor....good luck.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

before i purchased the engine, i had it checked out by ken at alvin marine, 140psi compresion per hole, had the carbs and wp done, ran it on the water for 2 days, 40 gallons of gas, if it was going to go....., this is a low buck project,as my 2cnd buisness has been a big expense to get going, for 300.00 that i gave for the engine/boat/trailer, sold the boat and trailer, so i got a 200.00 ,good running,v-6. if it blows, i lost 200.00, a good day to a fishing hole is worth that to me as long as my kids have a good time.


Bluffer said:


> Wouldnt trust any $500 motor....good luck.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

*500$*



Bluffer said:


> Wouldnt trust any $500 motor....good luck.


 we gotta get out there someway! i dont care what it is or how much$$ if its got to do with a boat new or used youre gonna drop that much anyway! good buy greg! imo


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

you darn right, i got about 300.00 invested in this rig so far. i don't think thats bad at all. did you get yours going????


dbarham said:


> we gotta get out there someway! i dont care what it is or how much$$ if its got to do with a boat new or used youre gonna drop that much anyway! good buy greg! imo


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

The webbing is colored Gel Coat with a webbing solution added if sprayed through a Gun. However, you can get a decent look by doing it yourself with a paint brush. See below


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

MAN!!! i found out how to get the carpet and glue off effortlesly!!!!!!! water! after the rain we got today that we didn't need, i figured what the heck, i will try and scrape some more off, i grabbed an 1-1/2 wod chisel and , it comes right up!!! got almost half done in less than 30 min! now can any one tell me the steps to putting on the white gel coat???


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

i see you lookin dbarham!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

gregr1971 said:


> you darn right, i got about 300.00 invested in this rig so far. i don't think thats bad at all. did you get yours going????


 im still throwin money at it i lost fire got a new power pack not the prob now im told i need a rectifier i dunno hope it works later!!!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

you ask my ole man about that paint? hes knows alot of people.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

it's not really paint, it is a colored resin, i can lay some glass with the best of them, but never applied gel coat!! go figure! did you get your pirouge going??


dbarham said:


> you ask my ole man about that paint? hes knows alot of people.


----------



## redfin (Feb 11, 2005)

when up apply the gel coat you have to put a wax in with it so it will dry. I reworked my 86 18' SS years ago. it has to be done all at one time roll the gelcoat on then add the splatter while its still wet. just remember if you spray the splatter cover things you dont want the stuff on it goes every where. you have to add somthing to the gel coat to make it splatter better. i bought all of my stuff from a company called restex I am pretty sure thats the name of it. they can tell you everything you need to know. if your deck is not soft I would not change it out.


----------



## Little Jimmy Cook (Oct 22, 2004)

*Deck and my opinions*

If your deck does not have any soft spots I would not replace it. If it does fix it now before you do any gel coat. It is a lot of work to fix now and take time but if you do not removing gel coat or rubber floors are a ton of extra work , and wasted money. I would check all deck very carefully for flexing and mat up the floor if needed to strengthen. When I took mine apart span spacing is wider than any 1/2" deck should space. So in one area of my rebuild I had to reinforce with fir and epoxy. The other area I just reinforced with mat. This is what I did at the front of my shallow runner and I do not have any pictures of it.

I would not put the rubber liner stuff down, becuase I feel the Shallow Sports deserve gel coat finishes. I would gel coat it and splatter paint it the gel coat. I only gel coated and wish I had the splatter to cover the imperfections and dirt. I hired my gel coat out but next time I would do it myself. It looks as if you have the ability to do it. (Barn and room to work). 
I did not do anything to the paint on the bottom of the hull so I cannot help you on that. I have a ton of pictures on my rebuild if you wish to have any information on what I used or how I did it. If you look back my stories are under Shallow runner rebuild.

I am jealous!!!!!.......!!!!! That was a heck up a good deal !!!!!!!!

Keep posting the process. It is always cool to see major remodels and how they come out. Take your time and do not rush it. A Shallow sport is a perfect flats boat that should be shown off. Do not go so cheap that you cannot stand the way it looks because these boats are made to be admired up and down the coast. Take your time and do a good job, it is a thing of pride to show off what you can do. Plus you should only want to do this once and not twice. That is about all I can say, but if you need any other information I will be glad to give you the pointers if needed. By the way I only spent about 2 K on my total rebuild, but then again I had more in it up front. I spent about 12k all together on boat, trailer, motor and rebuild.

I am jealous!!!!!.......!!!!! That was a heck up a good deal !!!!!!!!

Have fun with it. It is great to talk and share the stories.

James


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

:frown: sad3sm i think i have ran into a HUGE problem with this project!!!! my wife brought me this small peice of ble and white paper , it was destroyed beyond recognition!!!! guess what!! it was the darn title!!! it had went through the washer and dryer, and it is shredded!!! i cant make out any of the info, but i did call the previous owner and asked if he would sign the forms for a lost/destroyed title????? well needless to say,that got me nowhere, he told me " i already signed the title for you, you lost it , it's not my problem, i am not signing anything more, i dont know what to tell you" what a jerk, makes me want to drive back to rockport and knock someones teeth out!!! does anyone know how i can get a replacement title without this jerk involved?? i even offered to drive back and hand deliver the paperwork, no $$$ out of his pocket for gas!!! i am ******!!!!


----------



## rost495 (May 24, 2006)

Contact TPW, they have records, you have the number of the boat and serial #, explain, they should provide a new one. Might have to jump a few hoops but should be workable. 
Good luck!!

Jeff


----------



## rost495 (May 24, 2006)

Greg- 2nd note. I've got either an 86 or 88 200 hp Evinrude that was on our project boat. Thought I could rebuild it and all was well, until we found a hole in the block....I Have not thrown away any parts yet and wont as I got a 93 200 Johnson that might swap some parts, same to ya, if i have something you need, shout.

Dbarham-- PM?? No info on Big Red?

Jeff


----------



## Jeepmanmike (Aug 17, 2005)

Man that sucks, thats the kind of thing that would happen to me. Sorry hope it works out for you.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

well, i got a call back from the guy, he will sign the affidavit of fact stating the title was destroyed by me,so now i can get the replacement title!!! yee haww


----------



## Jeepmanmike (Aug 17, 2005)

Cool keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

If the title was already transferred over to your name, he shouldn't have to sign anything. However, if you washed the original title that he signed when you picked it up then you're going about it correctly.

Next time, put it in the glove box not your pocket. 

Tim


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

If you need a jackplate for that 200 I have two of them brand new. Doesn't look like I will need them for my boat. They are from Bob's Jackplates and are heavy duty for large engines.



gregr1971 said:


> got a lot of 1988 evinrude 140 parts, powerhead rattles bad, gears are smooth, tilt works. if anyone needs something ,let me know.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

lesson learned!!!


TimOub007 said:


> If the title was already transferred over to your name, he shouldn't have to sign anything. However, if you washed the original title that he signed when you picked it up then you're going about it correctly.
> 
> Next time, put it in the glove box not your pocket.
> 
> Tim


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

still needing a good used hyd. jackplate........


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

well, i have decided to have Adrian in dickinson do some minor patchwork and apply the gel coat on my deck, can anyone here vouch for his work? any pics? the price is just too good to be true!! i am delivering it to him tomorrow!!!


----------



## gkmr (Dec 18, 2005)

Greg.

Something looks familiar about this boat...did it come fro Giddings or Rockport maybe?


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

rockport, the previous owner lives in west houston.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

went ahead and purchased a cmc jackplate, i hope the quality is better, something still tells me i should have bought the bob's ...........


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

well, here we go, off to drop my baby off with adrian!!!, title came in today!! , got my gps 178c yesterday (thanks for the deal capt.john !!!), jack plate came in, well, my 1500.00 budget is shot!!!!!!!! but what the heck!, who cares.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

BOY!!! , the "couple of hundred "Adrian quoted me, turned into 2500.00!!!!!
well, you guy's say he's good, i told him to get after it!! here are some departing pics, i will post some after pics when i get it back, he sure looks like he has alot going on for one guy!!!


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

couple more...


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

ok, Adrian called me and said someone from 2cool saw my boat at his place!!! WHO WAS IT!!! HOW DOES IT LOOK?????? IT'S KILING ME!!!! PLEASE tell me it looks good!!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

yeah i seen it looke kick arse naw SIKE! LOL BET ITS NICE THOUGH I NEED TO CALL HIM! WHERES THAT 40 HP? I NEED A STARTER. THANKS DUANE.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

i don't have the whole engine, just a few parts you can have, sorry, no starter! go see STR, they will do it cheap.


----------



## TEAMAFISHINADO (Oct 25, 2005)

*want to see a picture????*

i have one or two!!!!

t/a
charles


----------



## TEAMAFISHINADO (Oct 25, 2005)

*Only Had One!!!*

My Bro Sent It From His Phone.
But This Is It, Today.
Sorry This Is All I Had!!!!

Charles


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks TEAMAFISHANADO, i am picking it up this evening, i sure hope the work is worth the 2500!!!!!!


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

*it's home!*

well??? made it home!! i am not sure why the cleats were gelcoated??? but it's ok. i like it! ended up costing me 2200.00!


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Looks pretty good, from the looks it seems you got your money's worth


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

absolutly, he repaired a crack in the front deck, rebuilt the transom, and gelcoated, i am satisfied, NOW the fun begins!!! i hope to get a test ride by sunday evening!!


wading_fool said:


> Looks pretty good, from the looks it seems you got your money's worth


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

do you guy's think it would look better if i go ahead and have the console and the 2 boxes on the back gelled white?? or keep it blue?


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

I like the idea of doing them in white. Should give a really clean look. Nice looking project.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

I would keep them blue, would make the boat stand out a little more. There wouldn't be to many like it


----------



## Jeepmanmike (Aug 17, 2005)

I vote for clean white.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

i'm kinda leaning towards the white, but still unsure!!


----------



## Jeepmanmike (Aug 17, 2005)

It would look cool with the white top and a clean blue bottom.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

yes it would!, i have to figure out how to get the bottom paint off!!!!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

looks good man nice going so far so good!


----------



## predator22 (Feb 2, 2005)

*Paint*

I removed my carpet and painted my bow with a polyurethane non skid and splatter painted it with a paint brush.

You can do that yourself. I am no artist trust me but it turned out great and I had about $80.00 of paint in the whole project.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

predator22, that looks great! i made some more progress on the ss today, installed the motor and new jackplate last night, it took me almost 10hrs to put that darn rub rail back on, for future reference, i will pay some one to do it!!!! it kicked my arse!!!!!!


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

shallowgal!!!!! i need some replacement decals ,purty please!!


----------



## Ultra Cat 1 (May 21, 2006)

gregr1971 said:


> do you guy's think it would look better if i go ahead and have the console and the 2 boxes on the back gelled white?? or keep it blue?


If you opt to keep it blue you might be able to bring the luster back yourself. Wet sand (by hand, no need for sander and you won't be as likely to sand thru the color) with 1000 grit or finer sand paper and compound. You can purchase these materials from any automotive paint store and some auto part stores have them as well. You won't need but a few sheets of sand paper as you don't have much area, so buy the good stuff it won't be much ( 3M, Norton or equal ) and you will get better results. Also, check to see what grit scratches the compound will remove. Finish with a good UV resistant wax. You can do a small test area to see if you get the results that you want. I have refinished hundreds of gel-coated parts in the past, its not difficult and you could save yourself a lot of money.

The job looks real good so far.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

looking bad arse there Greg good investment.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

anybody wanna make a few $$$ to finish removing all the bottom paint and polish out my hull?????? c'mon don't be scared!!! that stuff is on REAL good!, the p.o. sanded the gelcoat underneath the paint.


----------



## TEAMAFISHINADO (Oct 25, 2005)

*Lets See Some More Pics*

Did You Get It Rigged?
Did It Splash On Sunday?
Comon Update Us Please!!!!

T/a
Charles


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

no, had to work!! going to shoot for test run this weekend!


TEAMAFISHINADO said:


> Did You Get It Rigged?
> Did It Splash On Sunday?
> Comon Update Us Please!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*No problem*

Decals on the way buddy. Be sure to register with us on our site, and check out the owners tournament link. Our tourny is coming up May 18-19 and last year we had 100 Shallow Sport Boats fishing it.

You're a brave man if you're planning on removing that bottom paint yourself! We always cringe when someone brings in a boat for refurb and wants the bottom paint removed. Yikes. Good luck!


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

i bought some stuff called peel-away, i have it 90% done!!


----------



## Redfishslayer (Jan 12, 2005)

Man Greg it's looking AWESOME!


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks redfishslayer! i finally got the bottom paint off and the hull sanded...!!! buff tomorrow!


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

*more pics of progress.....*

.


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

Looks good man. That must be some "wonder stuff" to make quick work of the AF paint. You might want to share that secret with shallowgal from the sounds of her last post. A little good will my pay you back many fold later.

Tim


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

It's called "peel-Away", this stuff , you "paint " it on, put the included paper over it, 2-3 hours later, peel it off, and off comes the paint! it took a whole 45 minutes of labor to apply it and remove it, the wait is what takes so long! you can get it at west marine for 60.00 per gallon, well worth it!!!


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

PEEL AWAY MARINE SAFETY STRIP is an environmentally safe paint remover used for the removal of bottom paint from fiberglass, wood and metal boats without any damage to the surface. It will remove up to 10 layers of bottom paint in ONE application. The product also works well at removing varnishes, polyurethane, shellac etc from fine wood surfaces i.e. teak, mahogany etc. Coverage is 40 sq. feet per gallon. Marine Application


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

That is looking awesome!! What a steal! I fished a Shallowsport similar to that one in Mansfield... after a nice long wade, being able to just sit down on the side of the boat was incredible!!

You've done a great job and the boat is fantastic!!


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks! I'm starting to get WAYYY out of budget on it!!!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

nice going man lookin sweeter everyday!


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

you ready to go on the maiden voyage???


dbarham said:


> nice going man lookin sweeter everyday!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

gregr1971 said:


> you ready to go on the maiden voyage???


hail yeah im gonna go in the am in mine u gonna be around we can drink a cool one or 2.


----------



## rippalipp (Nov 15, 2005)

i do a lot of project boats and let me tell say thats one hell of a boat to restore.but as for the 200 motor,it is way to muchand way to heavy,that boat was made to go shallow.and that motor is going to stop you from going places that boat was meant to go.i would say a 115 hp would be perfect.if you have any questions or need help just ask. capt.heath james:James Gang Guide Service


----------



## ruran (Jul 6, 2005)

Did you ever finish this boat? Would like to see the final photos all rigged out.... Looks like its coming along pretty good.


----------



## 2waterlogged (Mar 3, 2006)

Any updates? How do you like it?


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

well, finally got another engine hung on the back, 1995 140 loopcharged evinrude, my poor 150 had a major malfuction- "iforgototaddoiltothegas-itis" , i also had to replenish my project account! i will hopefuly try it again this week. can anyone tell me what size coolers fit the cooler tubs on my boat?


----------



## TEAMAFISHINADO (Oct 25, 2005)

*If You USE Igloos*

They Are 94 Qt.

Still Got Mine.

T/a 
Charles


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

where can i find them?? all of the ones i have found do not fit,the bottom is square on the holder, the coolers are oval shaped.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

anyone have a 13"-15" prop for an omc v-4 ???


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

i went and bought 144.00 worth of 94qt igloo coolers(2), and here is how they fit.....i do not like it. the 120qt is too big, where can i find 100qt coolers at?


----------



## TEAMAFISHINADO (Oct 25, 2005)

*mine are 94 qt*

i took the fiber glass holder/ shallow sport ice chest holder off and had aluminum seats made and they are stamped/ printed 94 qt by igloo. be glad to send the pics. fixin to gel cote mine and put back together. good luck and let me know about your extra gallon of g/t.

t/a
charles
713-560-1622


----------



## Redtailman (Mar 9, 2006)

These are the one's on our 1990 Shallow Sport i dont know if thier the same but their Rubbermaid 80 QT Gott. Hope this might help.


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

gregr1971 said:


> well, finally got another engine hung on the back, 1995 140 loopcharged evinrude, my poor 150 had a major malfuction- "iforgototaddoiltothegas-itis" , i also had to replenish my project account! i will hopefuly try it again this week. can anyone tell me what size coolers fit the cooler tubs on my boat?


OUCH!!! but its a great loking project, Lots of hours of labor on a job like this, but it will be a good looking, shallow running ride.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

you know, i went out and looked at my holders, they are stamped "GOTT CORP. MODEL 1984" i guess i need the rubermaid's, any idea of where to get them??? i have that gel if you need it, i live in alvin, you do not need to add wax with this gel, it is already in it.


TEAMAFISHINADO said:


> i took the fiber glass holder/ shallow sport ice chest holder off and had aluminum seats made and they are stamped/ printed 94 qt by igloo. be glad to send the pics. fixin to gel cote mine and put back together. good luck and let me know about your extra gallon of g/t.
> 
> t/a
> charles
> 713-560-1622


----------



## midnighthoudini (Nov 6, 2005)

Call SAW aluminum works in Victoria (Jack). They make racks and sell coolers and helped me find the correct size igloo for my holder. They make some nice products.



gregr1971 said:


> you know, i went out and looked at my holders, they are stamped "GOTT CORP. MODEL 1984" i guess i need the rubermaid's, any idea of where to get them??? i have that gel if you need it, i live in alvin, you do not need to add wax with this gel, it is already in it.


----------



## Redtailman (Mar 9, 2006)

I couldnt find any online, if you need another pic of just the ice chest PM and ill send one.


----------



## Redtailman (Mar 9, 2006)

If you wanna put a pic of your shallow sport up when its done http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=88513&page=1&pp=10&highlight=show+shallow+sport


----------



## wave hopper (Dec 27, 2004)

I think gander mtn carries the Rubbermaid coolers.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

does any one have a shallow blaster, or something of the type just laying around they may want to part with for a reasonable fee??


----------



## Brewbaker (Jun 15, 2005)

Up to you, but I wouldn't put those old cooler racks back on after the new deck. Go to Academy and get the cheap brackets with tie downs. I got mine on sale for $1.00, but they are regularly $12.00 - $14.00. When the bungee breaks I will get a new bungee for another $2.00. Next step is a raised cooler rack, but I had already exceeded the budget.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

i thought about that, but there is 4 "2x4" pieces sticking out of the deck where the cooler mounts screw to, if i would have known the difficulty in locating the correct coolers, i would have had adrian remove them.


----------



## Little Jimmy Cook (Oct 22, 2004)

*80 quart cooler*

http://www.rickly.com/as/_Coolers.htm

Try the link above. It doues not show a picture of the 80 quart cooler, but I am sure a call to them might get you the measurements you need.

If you cannot find a cooler to fit try fitting some foam or something in the gaps, like a gasket or something like that.

Jimmy


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

Make a platform for a common cooler or whatever size you want and mount that platform to the 4 raised pieces. A little thickened epoxy and it wouldn't go anywhere without a grinder or sawzall.

T


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

a little more progress......not much..


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

Where did you get the cavitation plate?


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

i bought it from a 2 cooler, 35.00 , had to do a minor amount of grinding work, and it fit like a glove! i believe it is a shallowsport made plate. i have an extra that is very very similar, but it is missing the back piece, you want it?


Specsniper said:


> Where did you get the cavitation plate?


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

well, i decided to cut off the 8 "stubs" sticking out of the deck, (sorry adrian) and bought some aluminum cooler racks from academy for 39.00 a pair, they are very good quality for 39.00 vs 120-150.00. the darn rain has got me at a stand still!!!!!!!! i would back it in the garage, but the rail around the windsheild is too tall! i guess i need to loose it!


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

gregr1971 said:


> well, i decided to cut off the 8 "stubs" sticking out of the deck, (sorry adrian) and bought some aluminum cooler racks from academy for 39.00 a pair, they are very good quality for 39.00 vs 120-150.00. the darn rain has got me at a stand still!!!!!!!! i would back it in the garage, but the rail around the windsheild is too tall! i guess i need to loose it!


Cool! I didn't know Academy sold those and could use a couple for my project. I'm already over budget so this will help.

Nice looking project so far. I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

Not following what piece is misssing? Is it something that can be replaced?



gregr1971 said:


> i bought it from a 2 cooler, 35.00 , had to do a minor amount of grinding work, and it fit like a glove! i believe it is a shallowsport made plate. i have an extra that is very very similar, but it is missing the back piece, you want it?


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks, but after i mount the coolers, that is as far as i am going with it this season. i will continue on it again over the winter months. i need to get on the water BAD!!!!


Gottagofishin said:


> Cool! I didn't know Academy sold those and could use a couple for my project. I'm already over budget so this will help.
> 
> Nice looking project so far. I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

i haven't even got it wet yet and my deck is yellow!!!


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

it's alive!.. got the cooler mounts removed from the deck and the holes glassed in and gel coated and the engine fired. all i have left is installing the new cooler racks and the garmin 178c. it WILL get wet on good friday, and i am not talking from the rain, even if i have to back the trailer in the water and float it off, and pull it back on the trailer!


----------



## TEAMAFISHINADO (Oct 25, 2005)

*where you gunna take it???*

how about here. just a short trip

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=113525

sorry couldn't resist, after all it is a shallow water boat. i do hope things go well on your madien voyage. let us know.

t/a


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

i did think about it for a minute............


TEAMAFISHINADO said:


> how about here. just a short trip
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=113525
> 
> ...


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

full tank of fuel......coolers mounted......gps mounted and operating........make an offer!


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

Notttt!!!


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

THE NEXT PICS I POST, IT WILL BE FLOATING!!!! 
hopefully.......


----------



## Little Jimmy Cook (Oct 22, 2004)

*Maiden Voyage*

Did you plan on where the maiden voyage will be? Have fun and be safe.

Time to Fish slime the new gel coat.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

i think chocolate bayou or off of 2004 and 523..??


Little Jimmy Cook said:


> Did you plan on where the maiden voyage will be? Have fun and be safe.
> 
> Time to Fish slime the new gel coat.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

got oil in it also, lol just kidding, boat looks great wish I could find a deal like that, It cost me about $9000 to build mine


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

got oil in it!, double oil to be exact, powerhead has less than 1 hour! i got real close to 9000 in this darn thing, when my original budget was 1500!
now i may put it up for sale??????
maybe.....



Rob The Rude said:


> got oil in it also, lol just kidding, boat looks great wish I could find a deal like that, It cost me about $9000 to build mine


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

gregr1971 said:


> i got real close to 9000 in this darn thing, when my original budget was 1500!...


It just proves that there is no such thing as a free boat.

It's still a great project.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

you got that right!! it has been fun, looking forward to the water test in the morning!!!!!


Gottagofishin said:


> It just proves that there is no such thing as a free boat.
> 
> It's still a great project.


----------



## wave hopper (Dec 27, 2004)

can you buy the same paint and do it your self as you had done to your floor


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

yes, it is gel coat. and very messy!


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

if anybody is interested, check out houston craiglist boats section for this skiff: 
83 lone star sconner 94 tohatsu 40hp - $2100 , nice cheap scooter boat!


----------



## wave hopper (Dec 27, 2004)

thanks can i get the name and number of the place that you had it done


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

wave, shoot me a pm.


----------



## TEAMAFISHINADO (Oct 25, 2005)

*greg1971*

*well???????????????????????????*


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

welll.......... naturally i left the cam at home!! but THE GOOD: i love it!, comes out of the hole with a neck snapping holeshot, runs REAL shallow, and i want to go back out NOW!
THE BAD: my wife said she nor my kids will never get back on it, "it's not a safe design" , she want's something with sides! go figure.
here are a couple of the finished product, this morning.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

forgot to attatch!!!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

It really looks good Greg. Nice job. As for the wife and kids... Hopefully they'll get used to it. A buddy of mine has one of those and we haven't lost anyone yet. It's more the illusion of being unsafe than the reality.

If you are sitting down or holding onto the grab rail you aren't going anywhere. The only real danger is if you are walking around and back off the edge, but I've seen people back into a gunnel and flip backwards over the side as well.


----------



## TEAMAFISHINADO (Oct 25, 2005)

*looks good greg !!!!*

glad everything went well on the first trip out. my wife said the samething the 1st time out, but now she thinks it cool to just run up shallow and step on & off. the 6yr old loves it too. she'll come around take her out and put her on some fish. it makes all things better.

t/a


----------



## wave hopper (Dec 27, 2004)

Glad every thing went well,bought one yesterday with sides because my wife would be the same way.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks guy's , the same thing is happening now when i bought my new harley, rain for months! got all my rods and rels ready to go, but, like i said....rain!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Congrats on a great looking rebuild, I had the opportunity to do one as well but passed. Now I regret not buying the SS


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

anybody have a carolina skiff hull????


----------



## TEAMAFISHINADO (Oct 25, 2005)

*not tring to high-jack*

i'll start yet another SS rebuild,
here is my project, didn't have a camera when i started.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

looking good! now you just need to sling some gel kote on it!! looks like the tank will take up all the room under the console!


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

as i said i would do..... and it was a bit chili, but i had to go for a ride! and i believe i was the only one out.


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice! Congrats on finishing a fine project.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks!


----------



## kemahguy (Jun 7, 2005)

If you ever decide you don't want to mess w/ it anymore, I'll give you 3 grand for it!


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

big negatory!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Well if the bidding is on, I offer $3,117.37. It's all I have in my piggy bank.

Great job!


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks!............but not for sale just yet...............


----------

